# Problème Bootcamp



## uncafejeanne (2 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Ayant besoin d'utiliser un logiciel compatible Windows uniquement, j'ai décidé d'utiliser Bootcamp pour patitionner mon disque. Malheureusement, un message d'erreur s'est affiché pendant la création : Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
Mais, je me suis quand même retrouvée avec ma partition Bootcamp.. Et lorsque je lançais Bootcamp, j'avais ce message :
_Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition. 
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l'installation de Windows._
Je me suis dis qu'il valait mieux la supprimer pour recommencer. J'ai donc fais ceci dans le Terminal afin que les diskutil eraseVolume free null suppriment les partitions n°3 et n°4.

jeannemassonnet@pc-27 ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         426.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                64.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +426.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            391.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32                         1.0 TB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +1.0 MB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS REX 1.6 Installer       1.0 MB     disk3s2

jeannemassonnet@pc-27 ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
jeannemassonnet@pc-27 ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0

Ensuite, pour récupérer mon espèce de stockage, j'ai voulu faire l'opération : diskutil coreStorage resizeStack xxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx mais je ne savais pas quel numéro je devais taper. Donc en me renseignant je savais que je pouvais trouver ce fameux numéro grâce à cette opération : diskutil cs list. Mais lorsque j'essaie, j'ai exactement ceci :

% diskutil cs list                                                                      
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found.

Je suis donc bloquée. Je me retrouve avec de l'espace de stockage en moins et je ne sais même pas comment y remédier.

Any help ?




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

